# Emaciated??



## Bioguy77 (Apr 26, 2018)

I have 3 leucs, got them as babies 2 years ago. They live in my Biopod, all parameters are well controlled. Two males (Spot and Dot) and one female (Comma). All 3 from the same breeder, same tank. Spot and Dot appear healthy, almost obese. But Comma has been different from the beginning. She eats well but never gains weight, almost to the point that I think she is emaciated. Her movements are in a swaying manner, sometimes it reminds me of drunken people, haha! I think she has some neuro-coordination issues.









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Whenever there is a health problem in a group of frogs, try to remove the problem frog to another enclosure. 

It may be bullied, but I surmise that there is more likely another issue at work here. Some frogs are destined to not make it - let's face it, out of a large clutch of eggs, some will be duds or frogs that will never be 'sturdy'.

Be sure your superfine powdered supplements are under a year old and dust EVERY single feeding.

That little guy should get a dish of fruit fly larvae asap in his own enclosure.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

In recent threads I've discussed how I don't care for the use of feeding stations for healthy frogs.

This is exactly the right time to set up that feeding station.

Plus one on Philsuma's suggestion on getting some ff larvae in with Slim. Fruit fly larvae can pack the weight on fast.


----------



## Bioguy77 (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks. Will do separate her.

But I honestly think she is eating well and is not getting bullied at all. While the other two are mostly hiding in the ficus vine, this fellow is mostly out foraging and appears very active, not sluggish at all.

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Regardless of behavior, the one you have labeled as Comma is the one that needs to be separated. That frog looks very skinny to me. You can't always see aggression taking place. It's a good sign that the frog is eating and active, though. I hope you get a good outcome out of separating.

Mark


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, "Comma" is very emaciated. I have not had much success bringing back frogs that have gotten to that point unfortunately...


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Any updates?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If she is eating great and still losing weight, you need to have fecals runs, and fast. If she's eating great and losing weight, it points to internal parasites. In the meantime, push the larvae. She's closer to dropping than you think.

Guys, I've been away a few years. Who can help direct where to get fecals run? C'mon, no time to waste.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Pumilo said:


> Guys, I've been away a few years. Who can help direct where to get fecals run? C'mon, no time to waste.


https://arav.site-ym.com/search/custom.asp?id=3661


----------

